# Max Height on Shetland



## Leeana (Oct 24, 2005)

Whats the Max height a shetland can be ..im signing up for the fair early this yr and filling out the papers now and in one halter catigory it says *40in and under* Then the other one says *40' and over*. He is exactly 40 ..so j/w if he is big for one or small for one or where he is. thanks. they also have a *40' through 58'*


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 24, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Registered shetlands show in 42 and under and over 42 to 46 or 48 not 100% sure. That is the limit for a registerd shetland.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Oct 24, 2005)

46 inches is the limit for registered Shetlands.

The fair book says 40 inches and over and 40 inches and under not something like over 40 inches to 58? Or Under 40 inches? If it doesn't specify I'd ask someone who is envolved with the fair for a clarification.


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe the cutoff height for a Classic Shetland is 46"

Andrea


----------



## Miniv (Oct 25, 2005)

This is a good question that LoveCoco brought up......

What if the horse measures exactly 40" like her's???? When the division is either 40"and under or 40"and over?






MA


----------



## Erica (Oct 25, 2005)

> What if the horse measures exactly 40" like her's???? When the division is either 40"and under or 40"and over?


Then I assume it would be just like the minis and it would be at the owners digression...............just like a 32" horse, you can put it in the 30-32 or the 32-34........same with a 34" - 32-34 or 34-36. Where you think it will excell the most, which is usually where it is at the top of it's height class.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 25, 2005)

Erica,

Actually, with the minis - the divisions are pretty definite. Such as, Up to 32" and Over 32 to 34" ....etc.... I would assume the Shetlands have the same sort of divisions, but was just checking....

MA


----------



## Karen S (Oct 26, 2005)

HI Coco,

Your question was..."What's the maximum height can a Shetland be?"

The answer will be varied according to the "type" of Shetland you will be showing. You didn't say what the Fair's defination is of the "type" of halter class. If they are strickly going by the height of the horses and not paying attention to the "type" of pony i.e. stock type (working cow type pony), hunter type, etc. then it won't matter what body type you will be showing. You will be showing against all "types" of ponies in the same "height" catagory.

Rearding your ponies height of 40"... Then you would place your pony in the 40" & Under class as you will be at the top of that class. If your pony were 40 1/4" when measured then your pony would show in the 40" & Over class.

Do you know if the Fair show follows the US Equestrian rules? If so, then you need to look at those rules regarding the height issue. If the Fair show is sanctioned by the ASPC/AMHR then the ASPC/AMHR rules are set for our sanction shows and we have specific height catagories for the "type" of pony you will be showing.

ASPC/ASPR Height Rules:

Foundation:

Height not to exceed 42"

3 Years and Older...42" & Under

2 Years Old...41" & Under

1 Year Old...40" & Under

Foal of current year not to exceed 38"

(Note: to show in a Foundation Class your pony must carry the Foundation Seal)

Classic:

Open Classic Shetland

There are two major height divisions of Classic Shetlands, plus graduated division for ponies less than three years of age. They are as follows:

3 Years & Older

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 46"

Under- 42" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 41" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 40" not to exceed 43"

Under- 40" & Under

Foal of current year not to exceed 40"

Modern American Shetland

There are two major height divisions for Modern Shetland, plus graduated divisions for ponie less than three years of age. They are as follows.

Age 3 Years & Older

Over- Over 43" not to exceed 46"

Under- 43" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 42" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 43"

Under- 41" & Under

Foal of Current year- 40" & Under

American Show Pony

Any pony entering into ASPR classes must meet the dual height requirments.

A maximum overall exhibition height of 48" or less, from the highest point of the withers to the measuring surface.

The measurement from the highest point of the withers to the hairline of the coronary band, at the heel, shall not exceed 46"; i.e. 47" overall height with a one inch heel or 48" overall height with a 2" heel.

Heel Measurement:

1. Heel measurements are required on Shetlands and American Show Ponies

2. Using a six (6) inch metal ruler or caliper, the heel height is determined by measuring from the skin line on the lower side of the coronary band to the measuring surface, directly behind the bulb of the heel, with the ruler perpendicular to the measuring surface. Heel measurements must be made with the hoof firmly resting on the measuring surface.

3. Always measure the heel of the left front foot to the nearest 1/4 inch.

4. Classic Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 3/4 inches.

5. Foundation Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 1/2 inches.

Like Lewella said, if not sure then call the show office and ask for a clarification of their rules so you won't be disqualified or placed in the wrong class.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 26, 2005)

HI Coco,

Your question was..."What's the maximum height can a Shetland be?"

The answer will be varied according to the "type" of Shetland you will be showing. You didn't say what the Fair's defination is of the "type" of halter class. If they are strickly going by the height of the horses and not paying attention to the "type" of pony i.e. stock type (working cow type pony), hunter type, etc. then it won't matter what body type you will be showing. You will be showing against all "types" of ponies in the same "height" catagory.

Rearding your ponies height of 40"... Then you would place your pony in the 40" & Under class as you will be at the top of that class. If your pony were 40 1/4" when measured then your pony would show in the 40" & Over class.

Do you know if the Fair show follows the US Equestrian rules? If so, then you need to look at those rules regarding the height issue. If the Fair show is sanctioned by the ASPC/AMHR then the ASPC/AMHR rules are set for our sanction shows and we have specific height catagories for the "type" of pony you will be showing.

ASPC/ASPR Height Rules:

Foundation:

Height not to exceed 42"

3 Years and Older...42" & Under

2 Years Old...41" & Under

1 Year Old...40" & Under

Foal of current year not to exceed 38"

(Note: to show in a Foundation Class your pony must carry the Foundation Seal)

Classic:

Open Classic Shetland

There are two major height divisions of Classic Shetlands, plus graduated division for ponies less than three years of age. They are as follows:

3 Years & Older

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 46"

Under- 42" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 41" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 40" not to exceed 43"

Under- 40" & Under

Foal of current year not to exceed 40"

Modern American Shetland

There are two major height divisions for Modern Shetland, plus graduated divisions for ponie less than three years of age. They are as follows.

Age 3 Years & Older

Over- Over 43" not to exceed 46"

Under- 43" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 42" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 43"

Under- 41" & Under

Foal of Current year- 40" & Under

American Show Pony

Any pony entering into ASPR classes must meet the dual height requirments.

A maximum overall exhibition height of 48" or less, from the highest point of the withers to the measuring surface.

The measurement from the highest point of the withers to the hairline of the coronary band, at the heel, shall not exceed 46"; i.e. 47" overall height with a one inch heel or 48" overall height with a 2" heel.

Heel Measurement:

1. Heel measurements are required on Shetlands and American Show Ponies

2. Using a six (6) inch metal ruler or caliper, the heel height is determined by measuring from the skin line on the lower side of the coronary band to the measuring surface, directly behind the bulb of the heel, with the ruler perpendicular to the measuring surface. Heel measurements must be made with the hoof firmly resting on the measuring surface.

3. Always measure the heel of the left front foot to the nearest 1/4 inch.

4. Classic Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 3/4 inches.

5. Foundation Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 1/2 inches.

Like Lewella said, if not sure then call the show office and ask for a clarification of their rules so you won't be disqualified or placed in the wrong class.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 26, 2005)

Great info, Karen...Thank you! I'm copying it for my Shetland file.

MA


----------



## Leeana (Oct 29, 2005)

The fair book didnt really specify. I watched it over the summer and they just go by height, age and gender. Such as CLASS-40andUnder .....LOT-gelding2-5

That helped allot Karen! Thanks

Leeana


----------

